# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  El rompecabezas mágico

## Luis Vicente

En la bitacora de Rubiales hay un artículo de ese tal Canuto que conocéis, y que en su años mozos decía esto:

El Rompecabezas Mágico | Pequeña Bitácora de Rubiales

El recuperar el artículo parte de aquí:

Magia Teatralizada y Magia Ficcional | Pequeña Bitácora de Rubiales


Si teneis algo que opinar hacedlo en la bitacora o aquí que no es cuestion de imponer nada.

Han opinado Woody Aragón, Juanlu, Arza y otros, pero no os corteis, cualquier opinión es tan valida como la nuestra.

----------


## Moss

Yo voy a opinar aquí, que estoy en mi casa y la Pequeña Bitácora me queda un poco grande.

Iba leyendo el artículo de V. Canuto y no salía de mi asombro; reto, reto, reto... Pero salí, "!Aaah¡...reto emocional,.. vale, vale".  Luego, seguí con los comentarios posteriores de los bitaqueros, obviamente nada que aportar; bueno sí, pero lo digo luego que se me agolpan las ideas y no logro ordenarlas.

Segunda lectura. Está muy bien esto de definir corrientes, Magia Realista, Magia Teatralizada, Ficcional... pero creo que los que no somos realistas somos nosotros, los aficionados, no me malinterpretéis, hablo en general. Se habla de lograr la supresión de la incredulidad y hay incluso, quien dice de perseguirla para que dure permanentemente. Pff... queremos que las personas adultas y medianamente inteligentes vuelvan a creer en los Reyes Magos, va a ser que no. ¿Cuántos Magos hay en el mundo que de verdad logren esto?. Me sobran dedos. Tamariz es uno. 

Me apunto a la corriente de ser respetuoso con la Magia, presentar mis juegos esforzándome al máximo en su estudio y posterior presentación, pero me doy con un canto en los dientes si después de compartir unas cuantas magias, se preguntan con una sonrisa en los labios y cara de sorpresa: ¿pero como es posible?.¿Cómo lo ha hecho?

Magia ficcional,... la negación del "no truco", la magia por que sí; eso ya lo hacía Cardini a principios de siglo. Llegaba a su casa después de una noche de juerga y partidas de cartas y venga a suceder cosas y él no hacía nada, es más, ni sabía porque ocurrían y el espectador vivía la magia bajo una aparente coherencia. 

Pero bueno, está muy bien esto de definir corrientes, sólo que a veces emborracha. Entre los que saben, los que saben algo y los que parece que saben, toda explicación se vuelve un coñazo. Si es que donde esté Tamariz...

Ahora, mi aportación tamariciana. 

Nos olvidamos de algo que nadie comentó, del efecto cometa, el Cometa Mágico. El espectador ve el efecto en un primer momento, es la estrella, el punto brillante seguido de una larga cola que aumenta su brillo y tamaño cada vez más, como el recuerdo que permanece en nuestra mente: aumenta y aumenta. Y cuantas más veces lo revivimos, más crece.  Porque el efecto mágico no es lo que el mago presenta, sino lo que el espectador, en su mente, cree presenciar. 

¿Porqué ocurre esto?:
No recordamos los detalles, *pero creemos lo que recordamos*. ¿Y por qué nos cautivó o emocionó ese juego?. Porque no nos lo contaron, lo vivimos.

Os pongo un ejemplo. Hace unos días, cuando Piedrahita realizó lo del plastico de burbujitas, no podía creerme lo que me estaban contando mis compañeros de trabajo, A-LU-CI-NA-RON. Yo no lo había visto, lo ví luego, aquí en el Foro y pensé en como, después de un día y narrando el juego tres personas distintas, cada cual había exagerado más. Pero no importa, creemos lo que recordamos. y eso, es Magia.

Pero bueno, está muy bien esto de definir corrientes...

----------


## rubiales

> Yo voy a opinar aquí, que estoy en mi casa y la Pequeña Bitácora me queda un poco grande.
> 
> ...


 ¡Anda ya, que te queda grande! La Pequeña Bitácora es un lugar de ocio mágico, sin mayores pretensiones. Un día te encuentras un chíste, otro un dibujillo, al otro un video, al siguiente un pensamiento mágico, luego una ida mía de olla, etc... es un lugar de amigos y para amigos alrededor de la magia.

Pasa con normalidad y tranquilidad amigo Moss, en la Bitácora estás también en tu casa.

PD: Por cierto el 28 de Noviembre estaré en Coruña dando mi Conferencia, espero verte por allí.

----------


## Moss

Gracias Maestro, me pasaré sin duda.

----------


## Moss

Tengo que decir esto que llevo dentro porque sino, no me quedo a gusto.

Llevo meses investigando e intentando empaparme de la Magia Ficcional. Salvo lo que he leido de Gabriel Pareras (padre de esta corriente), Kiko Pastur, Vitor Lutte, Manuel Montes y algún otro del que siento no acordarme, todo leído con gran placer y ansias de aprender, expongo:

¿Poqué se prostituye esta teoría?. Se está, la estamos, vanalizando. Todo el mundo opina, esto no es malo si se hace con conocimiento de causa; pero es que todo mundo sabe; esto es lo peor. Hasta se crean terminos nuevos, _tensor emocional, espectador emocional, espectador realista..._ me escojono, de verdad. El espectador será una cosa u otra dependiendo del Mago, si al actuante  se le ve desde Roma que más dá si eres ficcional o no. Eres malo y  punto. Esto ocurre, y mucho; hace nada fué el Congreso Nacional en  Coruña, las dos galas ofrecidas al público fueron penosas salvo dos o  tres excepciones. 

Leo cosas como esta:
*
"La magia ficcional, sin embargo, elude el concepto de  truco o trampa. Al estimular el hemisferio derecho del cerebro (el que  se asocia a la imaginación y a las percepciones globales), este tipo de  magia pretende que espectador se deje llevar por el imaginario ofrecido  por el mago e inhiba su tendencia al análisis (capacidad más propia del  hemisferio izquierdo)". * Esto, para mí, es pura demagogia*.* Los ejemplos son de traca*,* no los pongo aquí  para que no salga un tocho.
Puedes usar todas las metáforas que quieras para tu juego, puedes ser  todo lo sutil que quieras en tus demostraciones de "no llevo nada en las  manos",... !pero es que se te está viiendo todo coño¡. No sé quien me  quiere hacer comulgar con ruedas de molino, pero no, yo no trago.

*"La magia ficcional, sin embargo, no se queda con el efecto por el  efecto. Busca un porqué, un sentido. A menudo pretende transmitir algún  tipo de mensaje o enseñanza. A veces el mensaje es lúdico y superficial,  otras más sutil y profundo".* Otra milonga. ¿Pero no es esto lo que perseguimos haciendo magias?. A lo mejor es que yo soy ficcional y no me he enterado...

El Maestro Arturo de Ascanio desarrolló y/o puso nombre a un sinfín de teorías, principios y técnicas; su círculo mágico, principalmente la Escuela Mágica de Madrid, debatiría en su momento todo lo expuesto por Arturo, pero ni se mal interpretó ni se lo puso nadie por montera. Lo que le estamos haciendo a esto de la Ficción no tiene nombre. Espero que el gran Gabi Pareras ponga algo de orden, porque los snobs van a trivializarlo todo. 

La culpa la tiene Internet, diría mi padre.

----------


## Luis Vicente

Yo no estoy en contra de la magia ficcional, ni mucho menos, me parece un camino muy interesante. Solo hablamos de peligros, o puntos que pueden quedar débiles, al igual que hacemos con la magia realista. Y os recuerdo que cuando escribi el articulo no existía aún este tipo de magia como rama independiente.

Hay confusión con lo que es ficcional, es inevitable, pues aún no hay elaborada una teoria completa que la defina con claridad. Cuando le pregunté a Gabi en la conferencia que vino a Sevilla me comentó que aún tenía que aclarar algunas ideas y conceptos.

----------


## rubiales

> ...Hay confusión con lo que es ficcional, es inevitable, pues aún no hay elaborada una teoria completa que la defina con claridad. Cuando le pregunté a Gabi en la conferencia que vino a Sevilla me comentó que aún tenía que aclarar algunas ideas y conceptos.


Quizás de ahí derive el problema; ha lanzado la teoría de lo Ficcional a la comunidad mágica antes de tener claros sus propias ideas y conceptos.

----------


## Woody Aragón

No te equivoques Juanlu, ¿la ha lanzado o se la han arrancado de sus manos? Porque que yo sepa Gabi sólo ha hablado "oficialmente" de la magia ficcional en dos eventos: uno en Chile el año pasado y otro en Alicante este mismo año.

El mundo mágico actual no tiene nada que ver con el de la época de Ascanio (ni Gabi es Ascanio, que era bastante cerradete, como casi todos en esos tiempos).

Luego busco unos textos que tengo por ahi escritos y los copio por aquí, que creo que pueden ser interesantes para el debate. 

Un saludete, 


Woody

----------


## Luis Vicente

Tener textos del propio Gabi estaría fantástico para enteder el origen sin las interpretaciones de otras personas. 

A mi no me parece mal que se sepa antes de estar terminada. En la época actual pasa con muchisimas otras materias. Eso sí, cada uno toma una parte o un punto de vista, y pocos conocemos el original.

----------


## MJJMarkos

Joder, que vértigo con Vicente, Rubiales y Woody.

Yo no puedo aportar mucho, puesto que mi opinión viene muy acorde en la opinión de Vicente. Sumémosle que he leido todo lo escrito por Vicente en la EMM, y que probablemente entendamos la magia de la misma forma en muchos aspectos pues... poco "de mi" puedo dejar aquí. De hecho cuando empecé a ver todo esto de la magia ficcional (y en Sevilla tenemos a un mago ficcional que es estupendísimo, aunque sea de Chile), empecé a estudiarlo con fuerzas, pero de repente vi una explosión que para mi no iba acorde con "el grado de desarrollo que tiene la teoría aún". Siempre lo achaqué a que "probablemente yo no tuviese todo el material".

Vi a magos ya proclamando "el gran cambio de la Magia". Incluso escuché a algún grande decir "bueno, es que ya hay que dejar de hacer las cosas de Tamariz y lo que dice Tamariz, no todo lo que diga él es cierto", simplemente basándose en la ficcional. Puede que no todo lo que haga Tamariz esté bien, quizás lleguemos a un día en que hayan cosas que haya dicho Juan que no sean válidas, pero también considero que no ha nacido aún nadie que pueda criticar absolutamente nada del conocimiento artístico de Juan y de su magia. Hay que estudiar mucho para rumiarle.

Así que me puse a buscar, y buscando y buscando no di con mucho más de lo que tenía escrito sobre ficción por Gabi, hasta que empecé a pensar que quizás la teoría "no había salido publicada" sino que estaba en fase "underground". Y como tal, se "vicia". Y ese es el gran problema que tiene. Que está viciada.

Tras mucho estudio, cuando vi un auge de "pseudo-ficcionales" siempre hablé con Vicente y su opinión era muy pareja a la mía. Claro que lo que yo sólo intuía, Vicente me lo aclaraba y como él lo hace todo y lo explica todo tan fácil, pues uno se queda con cara de "es que no puede ser de otra forma". Pero estoy en la misma línea del artículo de la bitácora.

A mi me gustaría distinguir la "actual" magia ficcional, de la magia ficcional de Gabi (o que bien practica también Kiko y por ejemplo Gea). Ese creo que es el problema. 

Me explico.

El concepto de magia ficcional lo define Gabi, lo "maman" 4, y lo "rematan" 14000. Y el problema es que los 4 que lo maman no pueden ayudar mucho más porque es de Gabi el asunto. El caso es que a mi como recurso me parece estupendo para "abordar" otra forma de presentar la magia. Pero eso no me convierte en un buen "ejecutante" o "creador" de Magia Ficcional. Me convierte quizás en uno de esos 14.000. Y si me pego mucho a Gea o a Kiko Pastur, a lo mejor en uno de los 4 que lo han entendido. Y si me pego mucho mucho mucho a Gabi, quizás hasta lo pueda hacer.

Pero el tema es que creo que la gente se ha aventurado en una teoría, que salvo que me equivoque, en esa época ni estaba publicada, ni perfilada, ni Gabi la había compartido.

Me parece un recurso estupendo, pero con "peros". Y no sabría verbalizarlos esos peros y probablemente estos "peros" vengan del desconocimiento total de la teoría y la total comprensión de ella (mi culpa es), y probablemente de lo mucho que he visto a los 14.000 y la poca suerte que he tenido de poder estar con los 4 y Gabi. Intentaré definirlos:

1.-

Cuando vino Gea a Sevilla a dar una conferencia con Jose y MiguelAjo hizo un juego ficcional dedicado a Gabi con una moneda y un lápiz. Aquellos que no se lo hayais visto, ya estais tardando porque es una presentación que te encandila. Y te encandila por lo bonito de la ficción, por cómo se va desarrollando dentro de "las leyes" que el mago plantea en ese mundo ficcional.

Kiko Pastur tiene su versión de un juego de Carroll (a través del espejo) presentado de forma ficcional. Es sobervio.

Pero coño, los dos tienen sus juegos realistas! El problema es que ellos dos son exponentes del grupo "4 que la entienden", luego encuentro 14.000 que asesinan la teoría. O al menos lo que yo entiendo con los textos originales (tengo lo de Alicante y lo de Chile). Y encima van "transmitiendo" el supuesto conocimiento de unos a otros.

¿Y lo que llega que es? Que los 14.000 dicen que no, que sólo ficcional y a juir con la "mala magia". Uno se pierde, porque entre la mala magia hay mucha "magia" de Vernon. Así que empiezan a surgir las dudas. Hasta que ves a Gabi y ver que no, que alterna. Pero hasta que eso ha ocurrido (en mi caso hace recientemente poco) pues uno se queda diciendo "coño, yo no hago magia ficcional... debo ser una basura...".

Claro que después ves las "sesiones" de los ficcionales y cambia la opinión...

2.- 

Gabi ha venido a Sevilla y ha hecho juegos de corte "realistas" y juegos de corte más ficcional. Sí que es cierto que él aboga por el desapego de la trampa, pero reto hay en algunos de sus juegos.  Lo que sí es cierto es que la teoría no está entendida. Yo no quiero decir que la entienda, pero lo que ocurre es que cuando ves a cualquier mago "ficcional" hacer un juego ficcional, nada más empezar empiezas a ver como entreteje el mundo, como va metiendo las reglas y luego ejecuta el juego dentro de esas reglas. Al menos yo siempre soy cosciente.

Sin embargo con Gabi, es como la experiencia que cuenta él mismo sobre Joaquín Navajas y el sueño del Ávaro, te mete en la ficción pero no eres capaz de relacionar el momento exacto en el que te mete las reglas, el mundo (salvo algún juego, en la mayoría). A los otros sí.

¿Por qué a Gabi no y a los otros sí? Esa diferencia de uno a otros es lo que yo considero que es lo que falta por explicar también. El cómo llegar a ello de forma sutil.

3.- 

Y fuera a parte, considero que una sesión de magia ficcional es impracticable salvo para muy poquitos que no caigan en la pedantería. En mi caso, es totalmente impracticable por ejemplo. Además, ¿qué pasa con el reto? ¿Cuándo el reto empezó a ser malo? ¿Por qué?

¿Acaso Slydini no funciona o con el tiempo ha perdido valor?

¿Es mejor una ficción que un "me la corto"? No sé yo eh!...

Moss:

Sobre las "metas" de la magia ficcional que escribe moss: hombre, creo que hay un poco de romanticismo en todo ello. En cierta forma, la idea de la atmosfera mágica, a su grado superlativo, o incluso la supresión de la incredulidad, son ideas que almacenan un poco de romanticismo en sí mismas. Y entiendase por "romanticismo" un poco de "idealización". De situaciones al 100% favorables, de querer ofrecer siempre lo mejor, de que vivan la mejor experiencia. Pero sabemos que muchas veces, es imposible, una por circustancias, otras por nuestra propia "incompetencia como magos" y otra simplemente porque el propio espectador se niega. 

¿Que se llega? Claro. Pero la idea en sí, es bastante atrevida.

¿Por qué no iba a tener esos objetivos la magia ficcional? De seguro que lo consigue por ejemplo Gabi con su público Moss. De seguro porque a mi durante su conferencia me lo hizo sentir.

Un saludo. Si no he aportado nada, lo siento, aun tengo que ordenar muchas ideas sobre esto y voy escribiendo según se me ocurren las cosas.

PD: Me confieso, no me gusta hacer magia ficcional. Oh Dios! Pues no, no me gusta. No entiendo bien el concepto a pesar de tener los textos de Gabi ni me veo capacitado para aplicarlos aún hasta que Gabi me de una masterclass. ¿Los he leído? Sí, ¿los he entendido? Probablemente ¿Estoy capacitado? No creo. ¿Por qué entonces voy a lanzarme a "joder" una teoría simplemente por no esperarme a que Gabi la clarifique? Ese es el problema. Que deberíamos haber pensado antes de hacer algo, en no pertenecer al grupo de los 14000.

Y no se me caen los anillos por admitir que no me veo capacitado para hacer con mi Magia lo que hace Gabi. Mejor eso, a desvirtuar una teoría que además no estaba hasta el momento publicada. Estando ahora mucho escrito sólo diré que hay material para estudiar mucho tiempo antes de "lanzarse" a ficcionarlizar un juego.

PD2: Una última reflexión. ¿La magia ficcional no está del todo bien definida y entendida? ¿O quizás es que la Magia Ficcional funcione por Gabi y por cómo es él y hace y dice él las cosas? Porque ver a Gabi y ver a cualquier otro... y hay un mundo. ¿O yo estoy sugestionado? ¿Y si resulta que es Gabi el que hace funcionar la Magia Ficcional, y no es la teoría la que hace funciona a Gabi?

Algo así como... todos sabemos qué hacer para la Homing Card, todos sabemos cómo lo hace Kaps, todos podemos estudiar interpretación... pero es que el juego funciona de manera tan perfecta por Kaps... y si no somos Kaps... no funciona igual. Es decir, que el juego no funciona de por sí a ese nivel. 

¿Puede que la teoría de Gabi no sea más que el capricho de la comunidad mágica de hacer lo que hace Gabi?

¡Ahí la dejo como bomba!

----------


## Practicus

Lo que me da la impresión es que hay por ahí tres conceptos que se mezclan un poco. Una cosa es la magia teatralizada, que es utilizar efectos mágicos para una obra de teatro, lo cual es bastante fácil de definir y distinguir. Después está la teoría que pretende que todo tenga su porqué, es decir, que la magia no pueda darse porque sí, que si apareces una moneda no sea por exhibir tus poderes sino porque necesitas pagarte una cocacola o dar una limosna. Y luego está lo que yo entiendo que es la magia ficcional, que consiste en acentuar y recargar "el cuento", la causa aparente del efecto, y envolver al público en esa fantasía, conseguir que se lo crean por unos momentos en vez de sumirlos en un rompecabezas puro de "cómo lo hace". Sería el caso de hacer aparecer una moneda contando que abres una puerta a otra dimensión en donde habías dejado una moneda, y entonces haces como que abres una puertecita y sacas la moneda, y luego te preocupas hasta de cerrar la puertecita aunque no sirva para nada, porque estás metido hasta las cejas en "el cuento".

En ese sentido, la magia ficcional se lleva haciendo desde los comienzos del Ilusionismo. Recuerdo ahora cómo Robert Houdin daba a oler a su hijo un frasco de éter para poder suspenderlo en el aire sobre una escoba. ¿No podía simplemente subirlo y decir miren señores, se sostiene, lo cual es imposible? Mi impresión es que a veces una y otra vez se están reinventando las mismas cosas, solo que en vez de ser intuitivas ahora se convierten en teorías y filosofías que marean un poco. Si te preguntan cómo te llamas, dices Pepito, pero si te preguntan quién eres tú realmente ya te comes el coco y no puedes dormir, hasta que tras muchos años de estudio llegas a la conclusión de que eres Pepito, y resulta que has llegado a viejo habiendo perdido la vida intentando descubrir qué sentido tenía.

----------


## Luis Vicente

Que la magia ficcional se lleva haciendo desde tiempo inmemorial lo pensé el mismo día que me hablaron de ella. ¿Dónde se avanza? es algo que aún estoy deseoso de aprenderlo. Pero también es verdad que Newton no inventó la gravedad, pero estableció leyes y principios que se le puede considerar el padre de la física.
Puede que estemos ante un nuevo movimiento en la forma de entender la magia (un movimiento como los hay en cualquier arte) y muchas veces ese movimiento, al reinterpretarse, sobrepasa las intenciones de su primer motor que es Gabi.

Personalmente yo siempre busco como sensación principal "esto es imposible". A veces hago ficción, como Robert Houdin y el éter, en otras es la mente, otras el azar, otras mi habilidad como tahúr... No me gusta limitarme.

----------


## Magnano

Me meto en medio de todo esto siendo un don nadie, pero no lo puedo evitar.

Siempre estamos diciendo de que cada mago es un mundo, que hay que  buscar una personalidad propia y todo ese rollo que siempre se suelta.  Luego entramos en el mundo de las teorias, que si la magia ficcional, el  tamarizismo, los seguidores de vernon... ¿Tenemos que seguir  estrictamente una? 

No se si me explico. Soy un aficionadillo del tres al cuarto, pero que  tengo algo muy claro, cada juego tiene vida propia, una justificación o  un hilo que explique que está pasando, no se puede hacer una rutina de  cubiletes e ir describiendo lo que pasa tal cual, pongo una bola encima  del cubilete, ahora la meto dentro y viaja al cubilete de al lado, con  voz monotona, se tiene que buscar algo que case tanto con el juego como  con la personalidad del mago o personaje en cuestión.
El concepto me la corto, la magia ficcional y todas esas teorias que nos  encanta besar ahi donde las vemos, funcionan de maravilla, pero no  tenemos que olvidar que detrás de cada teoria hay un mago que la ha  formado a partir de su concepto de lo que es la magia, de cómo la  siente, y cómo le gustaría verla si él fuera un espectador. Las teorías  se publican porque funcionan, o eso parece, pero no pueden asegurar que  funcionan más allá de su experiencia, a ellos les funciona, porque van  con ellos, pero a nosotros... ¿Por qué debería funcionarnos? A caso al  estudiar una teoría y aplicarla, nuestro personaje o nuestra magia  ¿copia la persona que hay detrás de esa teoría?

Creo que he desvariado mucho y no se me entiende nada, pero aqui queda.

----------


## Charli

Hola. He estado leyendo este post con bastante interés e inquietud de conocimiento.
Primero decir que llevo solo 2 años en la magia, pro lo que no voy a intervenir aportando nada. Además en estos dos años no he formado parte de ningún círculo ni asociación de magos hasta hace un mes (cuando mi hermano, un amigo y yo nos decidimos a crear una).
Con esto solo digo que mi conocimiento sobre el tema es nulo o, exagerándolo mucho, escaso.
Conforme iba leyendo el hilo me he ido dando cuanta de que esto a lo que llamáis "magia ficcional" (término que leo ahora por primera vez en mi vida) se corresponde casi a la perfección con lo que yo concebía como mi propia idea de lo que debería ser mi magia, de mi filosofía sobre este arte.
Por eso me gustaría que me dijeseis dónde puedo encontrar más información sobre esta "magia ficcional", ya que creo que podrá aportarme mucho.
Para acabar y como duda que me ha surgido al ver como Moss comparaba la ficcional con Tamariz, ¿no es alcanzar la magia ficcional, precisamente, lo que el maestro pretende con su teoría sobre las pistas falsas? ¿no nos dice que debemos bloquear el lado razonador del cerebro para dejar que el pegaso (parte artísitca de la mete) conduzca la carroza de la mente del especador y se la lleve volando hasta la magia pura?
 Según mi interpretación de las pistas falsas (que creo que me han condicionado mucho) lo que pretende Tamariz es que no haya posibilidad de reto, sino que el espectador se deje llevar por el mago hasta ese lugar donde la razón (por desarmes constantes de su lógica) deje de actuar y permita al espectador entrar en un estado de euforia mágica total, donde el mago puede hacer realidad lo imposible y, además, todo es maravilloso.
Yo lo veo así, pero insisto en que mi experiencia es escasa.

----------


## MJJMarkos

> Para acabar y como duda que me ha surgido al ver como Moss comparaba la ficcional con Tamariz, ¿no es alcanzar la magia ficcional, precisamente, lo que el maestro pretende con su teoría sobre las pistas falsas? ¿no nos dice que debemos bloquear el lado razonador del cerebro para dejar que el pegaso (parte artísitca de la mete) conduzca la carroza de la mente del especador y se la lleve volando hasta la magia pura?


Precisamente eso no. Lo que Gabi define como Magia Ficcional tiene como una de sus premisas el no hacer referencia alguna al "truco". Y las pistas falsas no hacen más que "retorcer" la mente del espectador entorno al truco.

Eso siempre según Gabi Pareras. Que corrija él si nos equivocamos.




> Según mi interpretación de las pistas falsas (que creo que me han condicionado mucho) lo que pretende Tamariz es que no haya posibilidad de reto, sino que el espectador se deje llevar por el mago hasta ese lugar donde la razón (por desarmes constantes de su lógica) deje de actuar y permita al espectador entrar en un estado de euforia mágica total, donde el mago puede hacer realidad lo imposible y, además, todo es maravilloso.


Pero para ello hace referencia una y otra vez al truco: te hace ir por un camino para que cuando no tengas salida, tengas que dejarte "vencer". Por eso las pistas falsas digamos que es totalmente contraproducente a la magia ficcional según la define Gabi.

En cierta forma lo que postula la magia ficcional es "empezar" por el final de las pistas falsas: que el espectador no cuestione y disfrute. Para ello la magia ficcional se ayuda de un elemento estimulante al intelecto del espectador, como pueden ser las reglas del mundo ficcional, las "explicaciones ficcionales", o la propia belleza de lo que ve y oye... 

Kiko Pastur tiene una rutina preciosa basada en una de Carroll donde es tremendamente sugerente a raíz de su presentación para el espectador y va metiendolo en el mundo ficcional que plantea el juego. 

En resumen, magia ficcional y pistas falsas son a priori, posiciones contrarias. Hasta que alguno lleguemos a unirlas, que ya veréis que algo saldrá...

----------


## Charli

Pues parece que si que son contrarias, pero yo no tenía ese enfoque de las pistas falsas.
Para realizar correctamente el método de las pistas falsas yo entiendo que lo primero que hay que hacer es ponerse en situación del espectador y pensar en qué momento y sobre qué va a depositar su duda y su curiosidad.
Una vez analizadas bien todas las situaciones se debe proceder a realizar los movimientos precisos, no para demostrar que ahí no hay trampa, sino para que de forma natural el espectador se de cuenta de que su lógica no tiene nada que hacer. Creo que es entonces, cuando su lógica ya ha sido golpeada constantemente (pero no de manera consciente, sino en su subconsciente) cuando el espectador asume que lo que está viendo es magia.
Es lo que yo entiendo por pistas falsas. Un método natural mediante el cual el espectador va, progresivamente, alejándose del escepticismo y dejándose llevar cada vez más por esa maravillosa sensación de euforia en su mente provocada por la belleza de lo imposible.
Supongo (puesto que no he conseguido encontrar todavía nada a cerca de la magia ficcional) que esta "nueva" rama de la magia no pretenderá que el espectador se encuentre en estado de "todo es posible" desde el inicio del juego, ya que francamente eso me parece imposible.
Por lo que he explicado considero que sí hay una relación entre el método de Tamariz y la magia ficcional.
Ahora bien, insisto en que mi experiencia es escasa y, además, no he recibido la suficiente información sobre esta nueva corriente en la magia. Además esto es solo mi interpretación de cómo llevar a cabo el método de las pistas falsas.

----------


## Víctor Lutte

Hola a todos.

Ahora que abordaron el tema de la Vía Mágica y el Método de las Pistas Falsas creo prudente hacer un paralelo con la Concepción mágica ficcional de Gabi, por que en la Teoría de Tamariz (en el libro) se desarrolla ese concepto, con la desaparición de una moneda y, según esta teoría, el mago “demuestra” mediante el Análisis de las soluciones generales, y luego, el Análisis de las soluciones particulares, que la moneda es verdadera y no de papel metálico, que paso de la M.D a la M.I. etc.… es decir, se empeña constantemente en exponer “trampas” que, como un martillo machaquen y le recuerden al espectador, constantemente, la existencia de estas, porque, como dice el Propio Tamariz “El caballo lógico, intuyendo lo que se le viene encima… empieza a buscar soluciones, a mirar por caminos laterales y tirar del carruaje hacia ellos” entonces el mago se remanga las mangas, golpea la moneda contra la mesa, la entrega para que la examinen y, como eso, muchas cosas mas.

Pero, ese efecto bajo la concepción mágica ficcional, lo podemos ver cuando Miguel Ángel Gea, desaparece una moneda y EXPLICA por que la moneda desaparece y NOS CUENTA que la moneda SE METE EN LA PIEL DEL MAGO HASTA DESAPARECER y lo demuestra, y la moneda desaparece y nadie se pregunta como lo hiso, SE VE y todos saben que desaparece por que SE METE EN LA PIEL DEL MAGO, de eso se trata la diferencia, cuenta porque sucede, y no, que cosa no es. 

Roberto Mancilla en su Profonde Nº 14 dice: “Donde una trata de mostrar la existencia mágica desde la negación, la otra lo hace desde la afirmación; donde una demuestra, la otra muestra.” Por que en el método de Tamariz, la Magia, como dice el propio Mancilla, “estaría definida por DESCARTE. Como no es esto, no es aquello otro y no es aquello de más allá, es magia.”  

Una cosa MUY IMPORTANTE ambas concepciones son buenas y complementarias.

----------


## Luis Vicente

El tema del hilo no es sobre la confrontación de uno y otro método, que yo creo que pueden convivir juntos con un poco de trabajo e imaginación. El tema de la moneda se puede hacer ficcional con la presentación y de paso utilizar las pistas falsas al dejar ver las condiciones iniciales sin hacer referencia explícita a ellas. Al hablar del efecto de que se esconde en la piel (muy antiguo por cierto). Si dejas caer a moneda "se oye" que no es falsa, si haces una finta para reforzar la ilusión visual, y dices que no ha entrado en la piel etc... y no quiero decir más pero se entiende. La ficción durará el tiempo del efecto. Luego la mente lógica querrá saber cómo y si hemos cortado pistas... pues mejor.

El hilo trata de si hay que ser tan convincentes para que el espectador asuma como real lo que sucede y no se pregunta nada más, no le interese saber cómo,si esto refuerza o no el efecto mágico producido. Siempre, y digo siempre, que veo un mago y hace un efecto, al terminar se queda esperando la reacción de asombro de su público. Y si no se produce reacción algúna se queda decepcionado. A mí también me pasa. Y esa reacción suele ser ¿Cómo es posible? Y yo opino que para que suceda tiene que plantearse la imposibilidad a la mente lógica.

¿Estáis de acuerdo?

----------


## Charli

En mi opinión será perfecto aquel juego que, tras su perfecta ejecución técnica y de presentación transmita al espectador que lo que ve es magia y punto.
En ese momento el espectador se dejará llevar y se invadirá de una sensación de euforia causada por un ambiente totalmente surrealista.
Quizá tu satisfacción inmediata como mago no quede completamente saciada, ya que el espectador pensará que es magia y punto, pero cuando el espectador salga de tu espectáculo y vuelva al mundo de lo "real" será cuando de verdad empiece a comprender la magnitud de lo que hace unos minutos ha sucedido ante sus propios ojos, que ha sido testigo de un milagro.
Ahora bien, si toda tu satisfacción reside en que cuando acabes un efecto se pregunten cómo lo has hecho creo que este no es tu método.
Mas bien este sería un método para aquellos que disfrutan con la propia ejecución de sus juegos, con el "trabajo bien hecho" y con aportar su granito de arena a la magia.
Si lo que te motiva es la expresión de asombro en las caras de tus espectadores deja que estos se calienten la cabeza pensando que lo que han visto entra dentro de lo "muy difícil de realizar" y no de lo "imposible".
Por supuesto ambas posturas (y seguro que hay más) me parecen respetables siempre y cuando cada uno disfrute de lo que hace, transfiera esa sensación al público y no dañe la magia de ninguna forma.
Eso es lo que yo pienso, y por eso creo que me pega bastante el concepto de magia ficcional.

----------


## MJJMarkos

Las definiciones de la concepción de magia realista y ficcional son las que ha nombrado Víctor Lutte. Esas son las recogidas por Gabi y demás compañeros de trabajos. Estaremos en mayor o menor medida de acuerdo con ellas, pero son esas. Y efectivamente, yo abogo por lo que dice Vicente. Quizás el problema sea que se plantea el nuevo paradigma como no sólo un paradigma alternativo a la forma de abordar un efecto, sino como un fin en sí.

Parece entenderse que por ficción el espectador desconecte siempre, y no es eso. La ficción rehuye de hacer referencia alguna a posibles trucos. Pero no por ello la ficción (al menos yo en los textos de Gabi no lo he encontrado) obliga a que el espectador suspenda tras el efecto su capacidad analítica.

Al contrario que Víctor Lutte yo sí que veo que el espectador tras ver el juego de Gea con la moneda que se mimetiza en "ficcional" al final quiera o no la concepción, el mago, o quien sea, acabará preguntándose "cómo". De hecho yo he sido testigo tras verselo hacer a Gea, con publico profano, éstos preguntaban "¿cómo?". Y ya no les valía el "es que se mimetiza con la piel". Eso sólo les valió "para no incordiar" o "interrumpir" la ilusión, pero no para una vez acabada realizar su análisis. Lo que creo que defiende o "define" la ficción de Gabi es que no debe ser la única forma de llevar la magia al espectador la constante negación de lo que no es: si no es esto, no es esto, tampoco es esto, es magia.

Pero DURANTE el desarrollo del efecto. No creo que la concepción ficcional (ni la realista) busquen el "modificar el comportamiento humano después". Porque tanto una como la otra están fuera del alcance de lo que quiera hacer el espectador después. Habrá espectadores que ni fu ni na. Otros ni se lo plantean porque no quieren, le hagas ficción o magia. Otros le dan vueltas sí o sí. Otros les parecerá pedante un tipo de magia y la otra cargada de prepotencia...

Gabi propone (creo entender) no ya que se plantee el hecho mágico en sí, sino que quizás, incluso pase a un segundo plano. De hecho, a mi personalmente, cuando veo magia de corte ficcional lo que menos me queda es el efecto. Es una "mezcolanza" extraña entre la estimulación intelectual y la belleza de la magia. Pero realmente el efecto se vive de forma mucho menos intensa.

Y creo que, contestando a lo que comenta Vicente sobre el tema del hilo, todo depende del estado temporal en el que estemos. Si estamos durante el propio efecto, en su desarrollo ante el público, tanto el corte ficcional como el realista perseguirán sus objetivos. Uno el que el espectador se meta "en la peli" y no cuestione y disfrute. Otro el choque intelectual mientras cuestiona una y otra vez durante el efecto. Pero en cuanto el efecto finaliza, el estado del espectador es otro. Y vendrá condicionado por la propia personalidad del espectador.

Y ya en ese momento dependerá de lo que queramos. A mi modo de ver, la magia ficcional está pensada para el espectador, y la realista engloba a mago y espectador. El corte ficcional busca que el espectador se lleve algo más que el simple reto, o posterior análisis. De hecho creo que lo he dicho mal, no es "algo más" es que simplemente no quiere que el espectador se lleve un reto. En el corte realista, cuando se choca de bruces contra lo imposible es cuando el mago también recibe su parte de crédito en lo que se ha hecho.

Creo que ya no es un tema de "me pega más o menos", es una cuestión de recursos. Es un recurso más a utilizar. Yo pienso que en una sesión de magia hay cabida para todo, para todas las emociones y todas las sensaciones, durante la sesión, tras la sesión, ¡e incluso antes de la sesión!. Pero si obviamos el componente de choque contra la lógica (la parte realista de la Magia), lo cierto es que una sesión ficcional es flojita de cara a un profano. Es muy bella, muy artística, quizás muy estimulante intelectualmente, pero no es descontrol, no es "ver para creer", no es chocante. O al menos no al mismo nivel que una magia que tira de elementos realistas cada cierto tiempo.

Al igual que pienso que una sesión realista puede llegar a ser "cargante", desafiante y sobretodo, llevada con poco tacto, casi insultante. Pero creo que en este caso, para llegar a esas sensaciones hay que llevar tanto la concepción realista como la propia educación del actuante a unos límites insospechados.

Y sin embargo en la ficción, por mucho que el actuante sea amable, intente potenciar el efecto por construcción, limpieza y demás, la ficción siempre "diluye" el efecto.

Y esto lo digo sin entrar en las Grandes Ilusiones. Creo que son el ejemplo más claro de que hay que hacer una combinación. ¿Cuántas veces vemos a magos de renombre (Copperfield) hacer magia totalmente ficcional sin entrar al "truco" y luego siguen con un juego donde contínuamente se pide que se examinen cosas? Creo que es la combinación de ambos recursos los que hacen que nuestro público salga contento: habrán tenido su estimulación intelectual-artística, y además someterán a análisis todo.

Personalmente, prefiero lo real, y soy defensor del reto. Pero siempre se mete algo de ficción.

La pregunta sería: ¿es algo nuevo? ¿es una concepción novedosa? ¿o es la nueva forma de nombrar a algo que "instintivamente" se llevaba haciendo antes y que muchos conocen como Magia Teatralizada [y que no tiene nada que ver con estar en un teatro y hacer escena-salón, la teatralización no es eso]? No sé la respuesta.

Un saludo. ¿Seguimos?

PD: Corregidme en todo lo que creais que no es como yo he estudiado y entendido esto jeje.

----------


## Pedro Bryce

He hablado con Gabi en variadas ocasiones sobre su “Concepción Mágica Ficcional”, he visto varias conferencias suyas y antes de todo esto leí y estudié su ensayo “El efecto: Para un mundo de ficción mágica” y últimamente he leído los escritos propios de Gabi y de otros Magos recogidos en el libro “Alicante Ficcional”, además de que también asistí al seminario que impartió en Alicante (antes en Chile). Pues bien, voy a comentar algunas cosas que, de momento, tengo muy claras respecto a este tema:

  -Desde un punto de vista interno *“La Concepción Mágica Ficcional” persigue la supresión de la incredulidad* (nunca garantizada)  debido al estado de “ensoñación” que se puede llegar a crear en el espectador gracias a la fascinación producida por la ficción o fenómeno planteado por el Mago. 

  -Desde un punto de vista externo *“La Concepción Mágica Ficcional” persigue dar algo más al espectador que el propio efecto mágico sustentándolo en una causa  lógica dentro de las propias leyes de la ficción o fenómeno planteado.*

-La ficción o fenómeno planteado debe ser siempre* coherente** y verosímil* con el efecto en bruto que se produce. _

No podemos prometer unicornios y al final sacar una cabra mal disfrazada_ (Gabi dixit)

-La ficción o fenómeno que *provoca el estado de “ensoñación” en el espectador estimula más la parte del cerebro imaginativa que la racional*, pudiendo llegar a conseguir mucho mas fácilmente la supresión de la incredulidad. Esto, internamente, daría lugar a una *función extra de cobertura.* 

-*En el momento de la actuación el ejecutante es siempre un Mago* *y no un Prestímano.* El Mago hace Magia, no entiende de trampas de ningún tipo por eso en ningún momento alude a ellas. Para no entrar en conflicto ético/intelectual con los espectadores (como ocurre en el caso de algunos mentalista) tampoco dice poseer poderes extraordinarios o que la  Magia realmente existe, esto no importa. El Mago solo muestra efectos mágicos cuya causa son las ficciones o fenómenos planteados.

  -Todo lo anterior y muchas cosas mas (os remito a la obras de Gabi) tiene como última finalidad *conseguir la “Experiencia Mágica”*. Para que esta se de pueden ser necesarios más factores aparte del más básico: Que las trampas no se sospechen. Un juego al que se le ha aplicado toda la teoría de “La   Vía Mágica” y las “Pistas falsas” (¡Son dos teorias diferentes!) aun podría no ser "mágico" para el espectador, simplemente podría ser un truco, eso si, un truco que le ha engañado totalmente, por tanto, esto no garantiza nuestro gran propósito en la "Concepcion Mágica Ficcional": “La Experiencia Mágica”.

_Engañar es algo que las Magos ya conseguimos hace siglos… Ahora lo que hay que lograr es la “Experiencia Mágica”._ (Gabi dixit)

  No hay que olvidar que la "Magia ficcional" es un enfoque o forma interpretativa a la hora de presentar Magia. No hay por que supeditarse únicamente a este corriente. En una misma sesión a cargo de un mismo Mago pueden existir sin ningún problema juegos de corte realista o ficcional o de magia como posibilidad real e incluso pueden haber bromas, malabares... etc. Todos estos y muchos mas son recursos que el Mago tiene a su disposición. Es labor única y personal de cada uno decidir cuales utilizar y cuales no según lo que queramos transmitir a nuestro público, si es que queremos transmitir algo...  

Saludos a todos,

Pedro Bryce.



PD: _Toda la magia es ficcional._ (Woody Aragón dixit) 

Estoy de acuerdo. Quizás “Magia Ficcional“ no sea la terminología mas adecuada… pero no toda la “Magia Ficcional” posee las cualidades de la “Concepción Mágica Ficcional” formulada por el Maestro y siempre genial Gabi.

----------


## Luis Vicente

En unos estudios sobre las emociones que publicó en EMM, Juan Tamariz habla de la curiosidad por descubrir o saber del espectador y comenta que puede sentir las siguientes emociones:

_"Interés. Curiosidad. Desafío. Tensión. Búsqueda de descanso, de relajación al resolver el conflicto lógico. Deseo de autoafirmación. Búsqueda de seguridad. Miedo a descreer de la razón o de los sentidos._
_Al no conseguir descubrir el secreto puede sentirse:_
_a) Frustración.................¡No puedo!_
_b) Deseos de apartar la lógica... ¡no me importa saber!_
_c) Ganas de entrar en el ámbito de la ilusión... ¡Hay que disfrutar!"_

Como personas que pretendemos entretener al público opino que deberíamos eliminar el componente de frustración que puede provocar una actitud contraria al mago como reticencia, distanciamiento personal e intelectual.

La teoría de las pistas falsas y de la magia ficcional (que son las que más estamos hablando en este hilo, pero vale para casi cualquier otra) pretenden el mismo fin último, que el espectador se sitúe el apartado "_c) Ganas de entrar en el ambito de la ilusión... ¡Hay que disfrutar!"_ Solo que el camino utilizado es diferente.

----------

